# I just ran over a raccoon.



## w3stfa11 (Jan 23, 2005)

a


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I once killed a bird with my car.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I hit an opossum once. Swerved the best I could but he still got under my tire. Cried the whole way home


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

:hug


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Oh no! Maybe he was just stunned and he will be alright :hug


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

The poor thing. A racoon isn't exactly an animal that you could stop to help without fear of it trying to attack you, especially if it's already scared.

I hit a bird once. It just flew out in front of my car. I watched it bounce to the side of the road and just lay there still in my driver's side mirror. I felt horrible.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

A rabbit did the same thing to me. Silly creatures.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

freedom fighter!

one less rabies carrying pest. ***** are hideous beasts!


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

I've been the inadvertent cause of death of many small wild animals while driving a car. My driving instructor told us to never, ever, brake for a small animal... it isn't worth it to risk other people's safety and your own. I still do try, tho....


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

My sis ran over a (stray, i think) cat once. I wasn't there, personally. But she told me about it. Almost saw a toad get crushed by a car when i went for a walk.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

> I looked in my rearview mirror and he was still moving but he could hardly walk.


How sad.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

IndigoGirl1987 said:


> My sis ran over a (stray, i think) cat once. I wasn't there, personally. But she told me about it. Almost saw a toad get crushed by a car when i went for a walk.


Yeah, I hit a cat once. It darted out in front of my car when I was coming home one night and I didn't see it until it was too late to stop. It's body was still there when I drove past that spot the next day.. very sad.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Driving rural roads I've taken my fair share of roadkill over the years. Countless racoons, possum, birds, squirrels, rabbits, even a few deer. I don't go out of my way to deliberately run them down and hit them, but swerving to avoid them can be downright dangerous in certain situations. I'll slow down and avoid them if I can but sometimes its not possible.
When I was farming with my dad I used to mow a lot of hay and inadvertenly put several animals through the mower without realizing it. One time I ran over a hen turkey who was so insistent on guarding her nest she didn't move. I couldn't see her through the long grass and when I looked back all I saw was a cloud of feathers. Another time I ran a baby fawn through. That one wasn't pleasant, he was still alive but so severely injured I had no choice but to put him down  That one bothered me for several days after, but normally I don't lose any sleep over random roadkill.


----------



## better days (May 3, 2006)

my friend and i (he was driving) ran over a raccoon in his suburban once. we were on the freeway and it was right in the middle of the road. it was dark and snowy too. my friend didnt flinch and just ran it over which was probably for the best concsidering the conditions but we still felt pretty bad about it. it was a big racoon too.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I've hit a squirrel or two. It's sad, but you can't swerve to avoid them, at least not when there is traffic.

On a couple of occasions I've come within a hair of hitting deer. Now that's something I truly want to avoid.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I've run over a squirrel or two, probably a couple chipmunks. Hit a couple birds. I just hope I never run over some kid's pet cat or dog. That's got to be one of the worst things that can happen while driving. I had a close call with a dog or two but luckily I wasn't going too fast so that I could slow down in time. And that's one reason I don't like to drive more than 5 mph over the speed limit on two lane roads often to the irritation of lead footed tailgating idiots. :lol


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

I ran over a raccoon last year. It was the first animal that I knowingly obliterated with my vehicle, and I cried all the way home. 

Driving in Florida last year, suddenly the traffic on this busy road came to a standstill as people noticed an old turtle crossing. It was quite touching to see all these drivers jump out and rush over to gently pick him up and place him on the other side, rather than pressing on the gas.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

W3stfa11,

If it were the middle of the day and you hit the little critter, you may have put him out of his misery. We had a problem in our area with raccoons and distemper. They could so disoriented with disease that they's be out wandering aimlessly during the day - they're nocturnal.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I haven't yet run over anthing personally, but there was this one time I was in the passenger seat while my dad was driving and this cat just walked out in front of the car and got run over.

It felt horrible, the car went "thump-thump" you could actually feel the car going over it. I was so upset I yelled at my dad (well he had been speeding).


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

This is one of my fears because I'd be too squeamish to get out and perform a mercy killing, and I'd look evil if I reversed over it. I've never actually hit anything, apart from that kid a few months ago, because I don't drive down country roads, but if I did I'd beat myself up constantly about it because I am seven years old.


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Oh, I just remembered that my mother recently ran down a skunk few weeks ago and I remember her talking about it. There's so many animals around here that get killed that way, mainly squirrels. I almost stepped on a dead squirrel on a walk one day.


----------



## mechagirl (Nov 12, 2003)

> One time I ran over a hen turkey who was so insistent on guarding her nest she didn't move. I couldn't see her through the long grass and when I looked back all I saw was a cloud of feathers. Another time I ran a baby fawn through. That one wasn't pleasant, he was still alive but so severely injured I had no choice but to put him down That one bothered me for several days after, but normally I don't lose any sleep over random roadkill.


awwww, that must have been so awful for you...
:hug



> I just hope I never run over some kid's pet cat or dog.


I just hope I never run over a KID! :no



> Driving in Florida last year, suddenly the traffic on this busy road came to a standstill as people noticed an old turtle crossing. It was quite touching to see all these drivers jump out and rush over to gently pick him up and place him on the other side, rather than pressing on the gas.


 :um 
this happenned in northern Fla I assume? if that had been in South Fla that critter would have been soup. They wont even wait for old ladies to cross the street... :afr


----------

